# Trestle Fire



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2010)

Got this in an email from a coworker - anyone have any details?



> The Good news: It was a normal day in Sharon Springs, KS when a Union Pacific
> 
> Crew boarded a loaded coal train for the long trek to Salina .
> 
> ...


----------



## AAARGH! (Jan 15, 2010)

Loaded with coal? That's going to burn for a while me thinks.


----------



## Neil_M (Jan 15, 2010)

Think I have seen that before, few years ago I think.


----------



## JayPea (Jan 15, 2010)

True story, only it happened nearly eight years ago. Here's the story on Snopes: http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/trainfire.asp

I was wondering when this happened as you can see the bystanders in shirt sleeves. And there's no snow. It hasn't exactly been shirt-sleeve weather in Kansas lately!


----------

